# What would I get if I sold a glock 21



## TallAdam85 (Apr 26, 2007)

Was just wondering I have a Glock 21 with a leather galco combat master holster and 4 magazines. Just wondering if any one knows what the I could get or should get if I were to sell it or trade it in. It does not night sights.  I am  just thinking of getting a 1911. Thanks for the help
adam


----------



## Grenadier (Apr 26, 2007)

TallAdam85 said:


> Was just wondering I have a Glock 21 with a leather galco combat master holster and 4 magazines. Just wondering if any one knows what the I could get or should get if I were to sell it or trade it in. It does not night sights. I am just thinking of getting a 1911. Thanks for the help
> adam


 

Typically, a new Glock 21 with two 13 round magazines, goes for around $529, give or take.

You could ask for $450 for the package.  

The questions that could affect it are as follows:

What's the finish condition?  Scratched?  Pristine?  It really doesn't matter functionally, but some people still look at such things.  

Are those magazines 13 round magazines, or crippled 10 rounders?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 26, 2007)

Generally speaking you are probably looking to get $350 or less back for what you paid.  Very few people will buy a used hand gun without a steep discount.  Why pay close when you could buy new.:idunno:  If you can I would hold onto it and keep it for your future collection.  An old friend of mine said never sell your guns because you can always will them to a relative in the future.


----------



## Tames D (Apr 26, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Generally speaking you are probably looking to get $350 or less back for what you paid. Very few people will buy a used hand gun without a steep discount. Why pay close when you could buy new.:idunno: If you can I would hold onto it and keep it for your future collection. An old friend of mine said never sell your guns because you can always will them to a relative in the future.


You and me think alike.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 26, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Generally speaking you are probably looking to get $350 or less back for what you paid. Very few people will buy a used hand gun without a steep discount. Why pay close when you could buy new.:idunno: If you can I would hold onto it and keep it for your future collection. An old friend of mine said never sell your guns because you can always will them to a relative in the future.



Once it is paid for it is yours.


----------



## Carol (Apr 26, 2007)

Depends on how its sold.  If you sell it privately you will get more than if you trade it at a dealer.


----------



## Grenadier (Apr 27, 2007)

If you want a fair trade, then you could try some of the gun-related forums, where they have for sale / for trade areas.  Since you're selling a Glock, maybe Glocktalk.com could help you?


----------



## arnisandyz (Apr 30, 2007)

CDNN is selling "good to great condition" G21 police trade ins for around $350. I think it came with 2 mags. 2 more mags and a holster probably puts you betwee $350 and $400. As stated, you'll get more selling to a private party as they will safe money with no sales tax, no sales tax 9if its a FTF sale, background check and other stuff the dealer adds on.


----------



## TallAdam85 (May 2, 2007)

yea will problay just keep it and have it for home protection just to big for my ccw weapon to carry thats why I like my xd little smaller and easyer to hide.


----------



## Sigung86 (May 10, 2007)

Keep it!  Save your hard earned pazoozas and get a 1911 also.  Ahhh ... The 1911 ... God's own design for the perfect man-stopping hand weapon.

I have mine in for work.  it's getting all kinds of custom stuff, some nickel plate, and a teflon coat that will look like rattlesnake skin when it's done.
I dare say the bite is just about on a par with the rattlesnake, but quicker. :enfo:


----------

